# Spent the entire day in the basement .



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2021)

Rummaging , sorting , whatever else . Hard to say what I have to get rid of from day to day , but if a specific item is needed , post in the item waned section .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2021)

TY for the thumbs up , but not what I'm looking for . I've had things posted and over time , the conversations have been lost . I try to get a personal dialogue active and things dissapear . Whatever for what reason , I'll re-post items that were supposedly sold , but were'nt .


----------

